# Cheap way to get white sheets



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

I posted this last year but couldnt find my thread. If you need to get some white sheets and dont want to spend alot. HERE IS A WAY TO GET THEM INEXPENSIVE.! hotels and motels will sell you sheets very very cheap! Some will charge under a buck for a sheet! Just remember use caution w/ them under black lighting lol


----------



## kelsey (Jul 16, 2008)

Value Village!! If you have one in your area, I get my white, black, red and purple sheets,,table clothes etc there every year. A twin may cost $2.00 and so on. Great place!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*ANY purchase such as this should go straight to the bleach bin before you bring 'em in the house..... then hot dry the Hades out of them unless you want to re-live a scene from Attack of the Bug People! *


----------



## MistaSparkle (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks for the tip! I was looking for a bunch of white sheets for some time, since I'll be covering all my living room furniture for my vacant house theme. Plus, I also need one for my ghost of Charlie Chaplin costume. I think I've gradually acquired enough from flea markets and estate sales, but I was really having a lot of difficulty finding a good deal on plain white sheets for a while. I would like to add that if you need a really big white sheet for a large piece of furnitue or whatever, I discovered that painting drop cloths could be a good, cheap alternative.


----------



## Deaths Reach (Aug 7, 2009)

bl00d said:


> use caution w/ them under black lighting lol


Ewwwww! Try explaining THAT to your neighbors!


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Oy! You know they do _*wash*_ the sheets between customers! 

(also most party blacklights don't really do a good job at lighting up organic stains without amber glasses to filter it... the stain-detecting ones run on a different wavelength though _*some*_ generic ones do happen to work... depending on what laundry detergent they use the whole sheet probably glows anyway!)


----------



## kelsey (Jul 16, 2008)

I assumed that making sure they are clean is just common sense. I have never had a "bug" problem HallowSusieBoo!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Just be wary of getting sheets from Motel 6. I'd recommend the swankier hotels, like Microtel and Holiday Inn Express!


----------

